# New puppy :) and a detailed look at my first night/morning/afternoon.



## ajaeee (Feb 24, 2012)

hallo everyone! i'm a new puppy owner! i joined the forum a while ago to leech every bit of information (and i'm still learning) before i got my beautiful 8-week-old baby pup Paddington (aka Paddy). I know we're picture fiends here, so I'll attach some photos of the baby that were taken by his breeder before i got him.

his first night (last night) was actually not too bad. it took a little bribing to get him in the crate, and he slept okay. i woke up at 3:30 to put him on his pee pad in my room, so he could pee. it took a little convincing, but i knew he had to pee because he drank about an hour before bedtime and didn't want to go. i had tried before i went to bed (at 12:30) but he still wouldn't. he went pee at 3:30, and wanted to play immediately after, but i returned him to his crate telling him "it's bedtime" and he whined a little, but then went quiet afterwards.

periodically, i would wake up to the sound of him panting. just panting. is that normal? i don't even know if he slept, considering he was panting each and every time i woke up in the night.

at 6:30 we woke up and went for a quick pee outside, then went exploring inside my sister's room (to say good morning to my sister's chihuahua/yorkie mix), and then back upstairs to the crate at around 730...and he wouldn't sleep. he doesn't seem to like his crate. he'd rather stretch out on my floor, but of course, it's carpet and i worry that he'll make a mess that, while i know to expect it, i'd rather not clean it up. so i put a treat into the crate and put him in there with it, and tried to nap. didn't work. by 9 he was whining. i took him outside for a pee, and a quick explore of the backyard after the pee. he seemed to like it.

now to get him to enjoy being in his daytime pen [aka small area blocked off by baby gates] (which is by the laundry, and adjacent to the room where my sister's dog stays in the daytime). i've put his bed in, his pee pad on the opposite side, water, a small chewy treat his breeder gave me, and a small toy for teethers. he whined a bit but i think he's okay.

i feel a little heartbroken to have taken him from his country-side home with his siblings and mama-dog and auntie-dog, and put him in my relatively quieter, relatively boring-er city home.

i just took him outside for a pee and poop, then some play (running around outside) and put him back into his pen as i have no choice but to leave him alone for the next 3 hours while i go to class. my parents and sister will be home soon, to ensure that he gets some loves and attention. but oh, i feel so sad for him to be all alone when he's used to noise and other doggies  i don't want to leave him alone with my sister's dog because he's still a baby and she's 5 months older than he is. i don't feel it's safe, since they've only known each other less than 24 hours.

ahh...on to the pictures i guess.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Aaawwwwwwww!!!! too cute!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Paddy is adorable! It sounds like he is just still adjusting to his new home. You are lucky the panting he did last night wasn't load puppy crying. Its so much fun having a puppy to take care of and I believe you are going to do a great job. More pictures please. His old home did look very nice although he now has you and that is far better than a bunch of grass.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats and welcome. Paddy is so cute!!! Looking forward to watching him grow!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!! Welcome. Patty is adorable, I love his name, that was the name of my son's favorite stuffed bear when he was small. I agree with you your new pup is still to new and young to leave with your sisters pup. the time will come, it is just too soon. Be sure to keep on socializing them with each other for small periods, too much time at this point they might drive each other nuts. Your pup will get use to the crate and grow to feel safe in it, these things take time. It sounds like you have all your ducks in a row, and we do need more pictures.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi is so cute! I love how he has his tongue out in the pictures. We need pictures of your sister's dog, too!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome! Paddington "Paddy" is a cutie, you are in for fun!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Paddy is very cute. I agree about waiting to leave him alone with your sister's dog right now. In time it'll be fine.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome and congratulations!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He's adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## ajaeee (Feb 24, 2012)

THANKS EVERYONE! i just put him in his crate after a little bit of socialization time with the family (i think he's just getting used to everyone, but he's doing pretty good. he was less passive with everyone and did more running around.), and he didn't seem to mind much. 

i just wonder at the amount he's eating (err..not eating). the breeder said she normally puts a bit of kibble in their bowl and they pick at it when they're hungry. i know some people prefer to hand-feed or use kibble as stuffing in kongs, but i'm following what the breeder does with her dogs. he hasn't touched much of it. i've hand fed him a few, but he doesn't really eat them, he just kind of puts them on the ground and plays with them. took him for his last pee/poop and he didn't poop at all, just peed. normal for a puppy of 8 weeks? or am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm in LOVE with your baby!!! <3

With him just settling into his new home, he may not eat much. It's not uncommon.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Trooper doesn't poop after every feeding either, I wouldn't worry about that...sometimes Trooper poops a hundred million times a day and sometimes once. If Paddy is not eating much, there's not much to come out the other way. He's probably just getting used to his new home, so I wouldn't worry about him not eating much either. Do you go for an initial check up with your vet? It would be a good question when you go. If it were me, I'd try hand feeding and seeing what he does. That's not going to "ruin" his feeding routine and not far off from what she does, it's just in your hand, not a bowl. Many Havs are "social eaters" meaning they only eat when they have company (of course my boy isn't like this at all, he eats no matter who's there or not and he'd eat the whole bag of food if I'd let him, HAHA), so try hanging around him and his food. Are you feeding the same food? What kind is it?

Also, about him not sleeping in his crate after 7:30:
Trooper goes to bed in his crate in our room when we go to bed (sometime between 12 and 2) but takes a "nap" in his expen downstairs from 11-ish until we do go to bed. I call it a "nap" because he does sleep, but he does not sleep that hard down here in his expen in case he's going to miss something exciting going on.  He wakes up between 6:30 and 7:30 and he's up for the day, or at least for breakfast. He usually eats breakfast, plays for a little bit but then takes a nap from 10 til 12 (give or take...it's really the only real nap he gets during the day). That said, if your schedule is such that you need to sleep from 7:30 til 9, as long as he has a kong or something tough that he can't bite pieces off of and is quiet in there, I wouldn't worry about it too much...as long as he's quiet in there he's happy, you're happy. If you don't really need that time to sleep and he's not really happy in there, trying altering his schedule a little bit and try breakfast and a little play, and then a nap (or something else that works for you). Whatever you choose for his routine, he'll get used to it, it just takes time to settle into a routine.

Just because he whines a little doesn't mean that he hates the crate, he's just getting used to it. It took a couple nights for Trooper to get used to sleeping in there, but now we put him in there and he goes right to sleep, or sometimes chews on his kong for a little bit before sleep, but in the mornings we have to freaking LURE him out. He's crazy.  Do you put a blanket or something soft in there? If you do have a blanket in there and hear a bunch of commotion in there when he first gets in there, don't worry too much, they like to make a nest or rearrange the blanket until it's just so. 



Of course, I'm no expert, these are just some thoughts based off our puppy experience. Just don't forget to relax and enjoy it, it really does go so fast!!!


----------



## ajaeee (Feb 24, 2012)

angiern2004 said:


> Trooper doesn't poop after every feeding either, I wouldn't worry about that...sometimes Trooper poops a hundred million times a day and sometimes once. If Paddy is not eating much, there's not much to come out the other way. He's probably just getting used to his new home, so I wouldn't worry about him not eating much either. Do you go for an initial check up with your vet? It would be a good question when you go. If it were me, I'd try hand feeding and seeing what he does. That's not going to "ruin" his feeding routine and not far off from what she does, it's just in your hand, not a bowl. Many Havs are "social eaters" meaning they only eat when they have company (of course my boy isn't like this at all, he eats no matter who's there or not and he'd eat the whole bag of food if I'd let him, HAHA), so try hanging around him and his food. Are you feeding the same food? What kind is it?
> 
> *well, i've monitored him the past few days, and it seems he just needed to work up an appetite. he poops in the mornings and randomly in the middle of the day, and he doesn't seem to be in any pain. i'm feeding him nutrience dry food for puppies (with the yorkie on the bag), as it's what his breeder had him on.*
> 
> ...


what worries me is how crazy he gets when we leave him alone in his pen? he's relatively calm as long as he can see me or somebody else around him...i'm trying to condition him to not be bothered when the door opens and closes (opening the door. closing it. taking my coat off. putting it on. shoes on. shoes off. in pen. in crate. whether it's me doing it, or somebody else...), but somehow he KNOWS when i'm actually leaving, and i can hear him start to go nutsoids!!! :jaw: it's heartbreaking. what can i do???


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

my best advice is to only leave for short periods of time and build up the time you are gone over weeks. Also be sure to ALWAYS give him a very special treat or filled kong that he ONLY gets when you leave. other than that, be consistant and patient!!


----------



## ajaeee (Feb 24, 2012)

i'd love to only leave for short periods of time, but i do work full-time outside of the house. but he's home with other people at all times, just mostly in his pen when it's not playtime with them. 
maybe i'm doing something wrong? so far, they've stuck to ignoring him during his barking moments (which apparently last 1hour), and when i'm home, he usually is pretty quiet...

it's not even the end of his first week with us, so i'm pretty sure ripping my hair out and crying is not an option. i've been very patient, and i don't pander to his whining when he starts it up when i'm home (i ignore it and turn away from him until he quiets down for at least 30 consecutive seconds), and we're attempting to be as consistent as we were with my sister's dog (she would bark it out too, at first, until a few days passed and she realized barking wouldn't get her anywhere. now she's generally quiet, for the most part).

 

i'm still trying to figure out what treats he loves most, but so far, a kong with liver treats (that he loooves) only gets me as far as the door before he realizes "O NO I'M ALOOONE" (even if somebody is there in the house with him...)


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds like you've made lots of progress regarding eating and sleeping in his crate at night. AWESOME progress, great to hear!!! Trooper doesn't really go into the crate hisself, we have to put him in there at night, but he's in love with sleeping in there so much we have to practically pry him out in the mornings.

As far as the separation anxiety, I don't really know what to tell ya. We have never had that problem. He's quiet after we leave (I've stuck around outside to see) and he's quiet when we get home. We don't even necessarily give him any special treat. We left him alone the first time for just a short time, and we didn't leave thru the front door (it's really close to his expen), but I'm not sure that really did anything. We don't go over and say bye and make a big deal out of leaving, and we don't make him our first stop coming in the door either (like we come in, take off our shoes, put the groceries away, etc etc etc before we even acknowledge him...he gets excited in there that we're home but doesn't bark up a storm, usually...). I'm not sure any of that really matters or anything. Of course, we don't leave him alone for long periods, which might make a difference too (never thought about that til just now)...my hubby is in school and I work nights so someone is at home almost all the time. He goes with us on dog-friendly errands and stays home only for dog un-friendly errands (like the grocery store or Walmart).

I agree with Tammy though, perseverance. Hopefully someone else can chime in about the separation anxiety thing, because I've never had to deal with it (THANK GOODNESS)!


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Perseverance can win out. My Maltese was 16 months old when we got him, and we were his fourth home. He had been crated probably most of those 16 months. When we got him, confinement of ANY type was completely out of the question -- AND he had separation anxiety. I could walk out to my mailbox at the curb and he'd be screaming and frantically scratching at the window. I had miniblinds that had to be pulled up so eh wouldn't tear them to bits.

All I can say is that over time, he realized I'd come back and settled into the routine. I would bet your baby will, too.


----------



## ajaeee (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you, that's super reassuring because I'm fretting myself into white hairs before my time! I hope he learns it's not permanent when I (or another member of my family) leave. 

In the meantime, I've discovered he likes apples, but not with any trace of skin on 'em.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

How long do you allow him out when you and your family are home-remember Havanese are Velco dogs and are happiest when they are with their people. I agree he is still too young to be left alone with your sister's dog while no one is home. Just be sure to make lots of one on one time when you are home.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Tula (for as long as she needs)


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hang in there.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like it will just take some time. He is so adorable!


----------



## ajaeee (Feb 24, 2012)

Miss Paige said:


> How long do you allow him out when you and your family are home-remember Havanese are Velco dogs and are happiest when they are with their people. I agree he is still too young to be left alone with your sister's dog while no one is home. Just be sure to make lots of one on one time when you are home.
> 
> Pat (humom to)
> Miss Paige
> ...


when i'm home, he's pretty much with me at all times. and the other people in the house also take him from his pen from time to time and play with him for half an hour or so. most of the day when i'm around, he just naps. but when i'm gone, he apparently barks himself hoarse when he's in his pen. 
this morning, i lured him into his crate with a treat, and he was there all nice and quiet even after i left the room. my brother will take him downstairs and into his pen once everyone else in the house is awake (otherwise, the barking will interrupt everyone's sleep, and nobody will be happy). so far, seems good.

i keep trying to remind myself that yesterday was just his first day getting used to my regular schedule. i wish i could work from home so i could be home with him, but that's kind of not in the equation right now. still, it'll just take patience on everyone's part, not just my own...hopefully he'll learn the routine and it won't bug him as much, since he'll learn i DO come home at some point.

:dance: gotta just keep at it!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

ajaeee said:


> it's not even the end of his first week with us, so i'm pretty sure ripping my hair out and crying is not an option.


I know a lot of us have felt like this within the first couple of weeks or so after getting a new pup. For me, it was a housetraining issue within the first couple of days- one afternoon there were 3 accidents in a row on the carpet. I knew I must have been screwing up but no matter how vigilant I still had a puddle to clean up. I remember crating my pup and cuddling my cat - thanking her for being such a diligent litterbox user. But puppies are adorable for a reason! Hard to stay frustrated with such a cute ball of fluff.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

I will say again, we've been very blessed. He settled in great as if he was born here, Accidents only occurred the first couple of weeks before we bell trained him, and he doesn't even chew our shoes. I'ma go hug him now. lol


----------

